# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Phần mềm Darwin Vue - Công cụ giao tiếp 3D (3D Viewer)

## minhphuong167

Phần mềm Darwin Vue – Công cụ giao tiếp 3D hiệu quả.
- Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều phần mềm CAD cho phép thiết kế chi tiết, khuôn, … với nhiều định dạng khác nhau. Và mỗi công ty sử dụng những phần mềm khác nhau.
- Nhỏ hơn, với đơn vị thực hiện gia công theo yêu cầu khách hàng một vấn đề đặt ra làm sao để xử lý tốt với dữ liệu thiết kế từ phía khách hàng?
- Thật khó để 1 doanh nghiệp có thể sử dụng tất cả các phần mềm để đọc file từ tất cả các khách hàng. Do vậy, phần mềm Darwin Vue ra đời với chức năng giúp cho việc đọc và trao đổi giữa các định dạng file dễ dàng hơn.
- Phần mềm Darwin Vue được cung cấp bởi công TNHH NTT DATA ENGINEERING SYSTEMS Coporation – Nhật Bản.
http://www.nttd-es.co.jp/products/cadcam/darwin/


Lợi ích mang lại với phần mềm Darwin Vue
- Tập trung đọc nhiều định dạng file từ các phần mềm khác nhau.
- Thể hiện dữ liệu 3D rõ ràng và ghi chú trực tiếp trên bản thiết kế.
- Giảm thời gian sửa lỗi thiết kế.

Tính năng phần mềm Darwin Vue
1. Hỗ trợ nhiều định dạng file từ nhiều phần mềm khác nhau.
- Đọc file từ CATIA, ProE, Solidworks…


- Xuất các định dạng file như sat, AutoCAD, igs,…


- Xuất dạng file dxf


- Xuất file mở trực tiếp từ IE.
Với trường hợp khách hàng không cài đặt Darwin Vue cũng có thể xem bản thiết kế trực tiếp từ trình duyệt web như IE, Chrome,...


(Còn tiếp)

----------

